# I went to the fair by myself!!!!



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was supposed to go with a coworker but at the last minute she cancelled because she had to do a customer's hair in her shop. One of my other coworker's said "Well why don't you go to the fair by yourself?" I thought about it and decided to go. I am glad that I went by myself, I played games, bought a funnel cake and won 2 stuffed monkeys and a flower. I am glad that I went by myself because I could do what I wanted to do. In the future, it will make it much easier to go to other events by myself if I don't have anyone else to go with. I used to feel ashamed when I went by myself but when I went to the fair, there were people with others and also people by themselves. I only stayed at the fair an hour because I ran out of money but next year I will go by myself and take more money LOL!!!


----------



## Sissy43 (Oct 7, 2012)

Way to go! That is an accomplishment!


----------



## tarzeena (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so awesome! Congrats! :yay

I wish I had your courage. Even the thought of going to the movies by myself terrifies me.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats great congrats!


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good for you! Keep up the work! You will improve more with time..


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats! it sounds like you had a world of fun :0)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for posting, this made me so much better!!! I forgot I posted my success of going to the fair by myself and then I saw this and it made me feel better. I was feeling a little down today because a lot of people feel that I am boring because I am quiet, they like me and think I'm nice but when it comes to going out with me socially, very few want to join me because I am not exciting or the life of the party. I am going to stick to going out by myself because I want to enjoy going places and not have to beg anyone to go with me. I found out today the other coworker that I asked her to go to the fair with me asked someone else and that person never showed up. It hurt that she asked someone else but she didn't want to go with me even though she sits with me everyday at work at lunch. My mother's birthday was yesterday and she passed away 5 years ago. We both used to go out and do things together and I appreciated that even though she might not have felt like going she did because she wanted to spend time with me. She was the best friend I ever had, we had disagreements but she supported me even when she didn't agree with me and I supported her as well. Now, I am just going to keep to myself and I will continue to do for others but I have just accepted the fact that my shyness is not attractive to others. It repels people away.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats, thats really great actually. I would never have done this type of activity by myself!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

It's great that you feel more comfortable going out alone and I think it's really brave. I don't think you should give up on making friends though. Some people do prefer the company of shy people and will like you once they get to know you. Maybe you just feel like they don't because of negative experiences with people, but you could still meet people who want to be your friends in the future. It's good that in the meantime you can be independent though.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

You did a great job! and well done!

I always enjoyed my own company right from my childhood. If society do not expect me to be alone then I would be glad to go by my self or with a close friend who understands.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

peach123 said:


> Thanks everyone for posting, this made me so much better!!! I forgot I posted my success of going to the fair by myself and then I saw this and it made me feel better. I was feeling a little down today because a lot of people feel that I am boring because I am quiet, they like me and think I'm nice but when it comes to going out with me socially, very few want to join me because I am not exciting or the life of the party. I am going to stick to going out by myself because I want to enjoy going places and not have to beg anyone to go with me. I found out today the other coworker that I asked her to go to the fair with me asked someone else and that person never showed up. It hurt that she asked someone else but she didn't want to go with me even though she sits with me everyday at work at lunch. My mother's birthday was yesterday and she passed away 5 years ago. We both used to go out and do things together and I appreciated that even though she might not have felt like going she did because she wanted to spend time with me. She was the best friend I ever had, we had disagreements but she supported me even when she didn't agree with me and I supported her as well. Now, I am just going to keep to myself and I will continue to do for others but I have just accepted the fact that my shyness is not attractive to others. It repels people away.


Sorry to hear about your mom. But I can imagine how nice she was to you. It's good that you accept your nature and some people like Shy character too. Good that you are not missing out on things because no one joins you, I miss on things especially on tasty foods in the city lol because I do not have close friends nearby to go with. I would suggest you to find right kind of people to befriend them. People are in varieties and you need to try continuously to find them. you are positive, good luck.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Sissy43 said:


> Way to go! That is an accomplishment!


I agree, it's an accomplishment for sure.

last year there was a concert and that was my favorite band. I decided to go alone and bought ticket. Apparently my coworker joined me at the gate of the concert.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for posting, you made me feel better once again. The next event I am planning to go out by myself will be my birthday in 2 months. Even though it will be holiday time and many people will be out socializing around Thanksgiving and Christmas, I am going to enjoy myself and treat myself to a nice evening. I am learning that even though I don't have friends to socialize with, that doesn't mean I have to stop living my life and enjoying my life.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Which fair is this? I went to the Texas fair last Friday...it was a lot of fun.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you. Ill never go to the fair. It's just not my thing.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

CONGRATS!! i dont think i could ever do it. im such a weirdo i wouldnt know how to act.


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well done! And it sounds like you were in excellent company - you had YOU there!
- Dee


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

peach123 said:


> Thanks everyone for posting, this made me so much better!!! I forgot I posted my success of going to the fair by myself and then I saw this and it made me feel better. I was feeling a little down today because a lot of people feel that I am boring because I am quiet, they like me and think I'm nice but when it comes to going out with me socially, very few want to join me because I am not exciting or the life of the party. I am going to stick to going out by myself because I want to enjoy going places and not have to beg anyone to go with me. I found out today the other coworker that I asked her to go to the fair with me asked someone else and that person never showed up. It hurt that she asked someone else but she didn't want to go with me even though she sits with me everyday at work at lunch. My mother's birthday was yesterday and she passed away 5 years ago. We both used to go out and do things together and I appreciated that even though she might not have felt like going she did because she wanted to spend time with me. She was the best friend I ever had, we had disagreements but she supported me even when she didn't agree with me and I supported her as well. Now, I am just going to keep to myself and I will continue to do for others but I have just accepted the fact that my shyness is not attractive to others. It repels people away.


If it helps i prefer shy people way more then people who are ''the life of the party'' they're always so noisy and bleah x_x I don't even go to parties or anything, i can't even drink xD And there's nothing wrong with being quiet, i used to feel akward when it was quiet but now i'm alright with it  I think you just haven't met the right people yet, there's nothing wrong with not being all present al the time : o


----------

